# QUESTIONING REALITY



## blazeboy8569 (Aug 31, 2007)

I have been suffering from derealization for a while but the perception of reality has been slowly coming back and now its more of just a questioning of reality....is whats in front of me real...is what is happening right in front of me really happening...im starting to think its ocd as things get better hwen i just stop thinking about that thought.

DOES anyone think the reality questioning is ocd?


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

without question I doubt everything.. "AM I THE ONLY CONSCIOUS ONE?" "IS THIS WORLD A GAME?" "SI THIS REAL?" "DOES TIME EXIST?" ALL this bullshit stems from OCD, nothin else...

I stick by my theory, most chronic DR'ers suffer OCD otherwise they wouldnt be DR longer than the panic...


----------



## blazeboy8569 (Aug 31, 2007)

YEPPPPPPPP

the more i think about it the more i think its definitely ocd for a number of people such as me who at this point are just WhAT IFing everything including the big...what if this isnt real thing

My pscyhaitrist thinks im bipoalr type 2 with ocd so now that I have a label i can sort of think of the reality questioning as part of a disease and it makes me feel more grounded in life in a good way


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

yae true, damn think I gotta label myself as a Pure O (mental OCD) sufferer more again and not put so much importance and effort into these ridiculous thoughts...

We'll recover man


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

Some people exhibit obsessive type questioning, although the substantial number do not obsess. I think the excessive "thinking in circles" comes from trying to understand the experience of dissociation, and not the other way around.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2007)

Nah if your nto suffering Pure O you wouldn't obsess. simple as that.
EVERYONE has experiencing DPDR atleast oncei n their life, how many get out immediately and not pay it another thought? 99,9%


----------



## blazeboy8569 (Aug 31, 2007)

exactly! the difference between those suffering from DP/DR and those not, is the pure O! I really agree with copeful here. Now some people experiencing DP/DR may very well perceive things as unreal, or less real, like in a movie, and that is a different story. But for those that just have this gnawing feeling, constantly questioning reality, copeful hit the nail on the head, they do so because of ocd. OCD feeds on fear, and once you question reality once, and you let the fear become ingrained in your brain, the trap is set and you are on your way to a lifetime of PURE O hell....unless you wil yourself out of it and possibly get a good SSRI.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

Copeful said:


> Nah if your nto suffering Pure O you wouldn't obsess. simple as that.
> EVERYONE has experiencing DPDR atleast oncei n their life, how many get out immediately and not pay it another thought? 99,9%


Dr. Simeon reports that there are many people with depersonalization disorder who do _not_ obsess. Some do, some don't.

Try not to jump to conclusions based on self-diagnosis and no evidence.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

Well, if they do NOT obsess(think about their disorder at all)and their DPDR is still there after 1months, it's not caused by anxiety.
Then I doubt it's really DR at all.... DR is anxiety disorder. BASED ON FACTS / EVIDENCE ofcourse.... jeez...

This forum wouldnt be so active by the same members everyday if we wasnt obsessed with the thoughts and fears and bullshit this d isorder creates


----------

